# Wireless Cable Op Sending Subs to DBS



## Guest (Mar 21, 2002)

Nucentrix, a provider of wireless Internet and multichannel video services, said it entered into agreements with DirecTV and Pegasus to convert the majority of its pay-TV subscriber base to satellite TV.

Nucentrix also said it signed a deal with Time Warner Entertainment-Advance Newhouse, an affiliate of Time Warner Cable, to convert a smaller number of subscribers in Central Texas to service from the MSO.

The company, which provides services in medium and small markets in Texas, Oklahoma and the Midwest, already resells DirecTV programming in most of its 57 markets as part of its Heartland Cable offering. Under the new agreements with DirecTV and Pegasus, Nucentrix will promote DirecTV as a replacement for its MMDS, or wireless cable, service.

"Our long-term strategy for several years now has been focused on the development of our spectrum for broadband Internet and other advanced wireless services," said Carroll D. McHenry, chairman and CEO at Nucentrix. "There are exciting technologies being developed that will offer portable applications with higher speeds, easier installation and the capability to support voice services. We want to be in position to take advantage of these important developments as soon as practical."

From SkyReport (Used with permission)


----------

